# ~> my arowana jardini , silver arowana and aligator Gar <~



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

O.O your so evil...... I want an alligator gar. They are so cute, you lucky person.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thnx


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome, so what are there temperments?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well the alligator gar has the shortest temper.. he can be snappy at times...the arowanas eat pellet as well as wild caught chiracins ( tetras)...so they get a well balanced diet


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol that's funny.


----------

